# Polaris Sportsman 6x6



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

Anyone have or used to have one of these, I have thoughts of buying one, and wanted to know your thoughts, good or bad about them. I want to use it at home to haul firewood,plow snow, and use it for ice fishing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

In my opinion you would be better off with a mule. I have ridden the Polaris 6x6 and I rather have a regular quad. That extra axle is driven by the chain and it is a bad design. You could also get a regular quad and trailer for your yard work.


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

UNCLE AL said:


> Anyone have or used to have one of these, I have thoughts of buying one, and wanted to know your thoughts, good or bad about them. I want to use it at home to haul firewood,plow snow, and use it for ice fishing. Thanks in advance.


Polaris sportsman 700-or {big money}800 will do everything u want.
I Paid 6500 for mine new from a dealer,buy there but dont get work done there..errrrrr

Just use a trailer and dont be scared about weight i tow dead cars around all the time in and out of the shop and i did a full size dump truck i had to haul in three times that quad is a animal and its a stock sportsman 700.

i used it all winter doing comercial plowing. I did 9 mall in toledo my part was the side walks and walk ways she never stoped and in the heavy stuff i put three 50 lb bags of salt on the front and back and it would push a mountain.

i did also take her ice fishing four times last year just rember she is 800 or so pounds so be very carefull..

i hope this helps......


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

I have the Polaris Sportsman 6X6 and it has been a great machine for us! We have a small farm and use it around here everyday! I would agree that it seems strange that they would make a "heavy duty" machine with a chain drive, but it hasn't been a problem for us. I have never found anything that it wouldn't go over or through. If you put it in low and turn on the AWD, it will go durn near everywhere!

I wanted it rather than a Mule or equivelent, because I use it for hunting and it is much narrower than the side by side units and the trails I use are pretty tight.

The dump bed works great and I have a 60" Cycle Country snow plow for the front that works great with the Warn winch. I've never even needed to use the winch for pulling the machine out....just used it for stretching fence, pulling up a deer, etc!

This machine was great when I was building fence this summer! Much of the fence went through wooded areas that I would have had to do a lot more chainsaw work to get my tractor or a side by side through. I just threw a generator and compressor in the bed and off I went.

Hope this helps!

Chris


----------

